#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso de rede CCNA Cisco +roteador+simulador- Completo

## Aldo

Globoesporte.com no BrasileirÃ£o 2007: NotÃ*cias, VÃ*deos, Tabela de Jogos e tudo sobre seu Time

----------


## SmNbc_2

Olá,
Será que li bem... R$10,00, um cd completo... se for isto mesmo
gostaria de obtê-lo...
Moro aqui no rio mesmo...
Só uma duvida! Este cd roda em ambiente Linux, pois só tenho ele em casa...Entende?
Um abraço.

----------

ninguem sabe aonde eu passo baixar umas apostilas dessas ?

----------

pega no emule/xmule la tem...

----------

Como faço para obter o cd ?
[email protected]

----------

> Galera quem intessar estou vendendo CD de Rede CCNA da cisco com 
> Simuladores+Simulados+Provas+ Labor Praticos ,Roteadores 
> Material de estudo para certificação 
> 
> Esta é a VERSÃO MAIS ATUAL DO CURSO em PORTUGUÊS!!! - V 2.1.2 - Confiram!!! EM 1 UNICO CD!!! 
> R$ 10,00FRETE CARTA REGISTRADA C/ SEGURO R$ 4,00 
> Torne-se um profissional certificado e muito mais qualificado!!! 
> contato:[email protected]


Como faço pra obter o CD:
[email protected]

----------


## haas

Eu tbem quero, como faço pra adquirir?

[email protected]

----------


## gustavo237

Quero tmb...
[email protected]

----------


## raphaelcm

gostaria de obter tbm este cd !!!

[email protected]

preciso deste conteudo cara !!!

Se puder entrar em contato comigo o quanto antes....

Agradeço desde ja !!!

Valeu abraço a todos !!

----------


## odbc

Eu tb tenho mto interesse;

Fernando Nunes
[email protected]

----------


## Vitor Leonardo

Como eu posso fazer para comprar este cd também moro no rio me de seu telefone para que eu possa entrar em contato ou se tiver outa forma me diga .

----------


## 1c3m4n

> contato:[email protected]


Galera eh soh mandar email pra ele  :Smile:

----------


## GuE

Ae moçada eu tb tenho esse curso CCNA da CISCO em CD !!!
Ele é todo em modo de navegação via browser =D pode rodar em netscape, IE, opera, etc...
Vem exercicios e simulação de roteadores é muito bom vem todos os conceitos de rede do basico ate config de roteadores cisco.

eu tb faço por 10 mango mais 3 reais de frete via carta registrada quem tiver afim manda um email pra mim [email protected] !!! Vlw !!!

----------

